# 倭寇の大半が中国と朝鮮人なのになぜ、韓国は日本人にしたがるのか



## Steven2

Can anyone break down xxの大半が中国と朝鮮人なのになぜ、韓国は日本人にしたがるのか？中国でも同様ですか？


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
I can't understand the sentence.
Would you give me more context and background?
And I would like to know about "xx".
What kind of category is the "xx"?


----------



## Steven2

倭寇_の大半が中国と朝鮮人なのになぜ_、_韓国は日本人にしたがるのか_


----------



## Wishfull

Steven2 said:


> 倭寇_の大半が中国と朝鮮人なのになぜ_、_韓国は日本人にしたがるのか_



Hi.
First of all, I personally understand that 倭寇's definition is "Japanese pirates", and I don't have the same opinion with the writer.

倭寇の大半が中国人と朝鮮人であるのに、なぜ、韓国は、倭寇を日本人にしたがるのであろうか。

Although most of "wakou" is Chinese or Korean, why does South Korea want "wakou" to be Japanese?

なのに　is colloquial abbreviation of であるのに.
The English equivalent would be; although.

なぜ・・・・したがるのか
The English equivalent would be; why  want to do


----------



## Aoyama

> なのに　is colloquial abbreviation of であるのに.
> The English equivalent would be; although.


 true, with a nuance of "although ... it should not be ..."
フランス人なのに、如何してチーズ食べないの？
Although you're French, why don't you eat cheese ? How come if you are French that you don't eat cheese ?

倭寇の大半が中国人と朝鮮人であるのに、なぜ、韓国は、倭寇を日本人にしたがるのであろうか。
Although most "wakou" are Chinese or Korean, why (on earth)/how come does South Korea want "wakou" to be Japanese ?



> なぜ・・・・したがるのか
> The English equivalent would be; why want to do


From したい , want to (話したい = I want to say something/speak), したがる= lit. be willing to want to


----------



## Steven2

倭寇を日本人にしたがるのであろうか。
So 倭寇 is an indirect object while 日本人 is a direct object.
That is to say,を is an indirect object marker while に is a direct object marker.


----------



## Flaminius

Hello, *Steven2*.

Welcome to the WR forums!


> That is to say, を is an indirect object marker while に is a direct object marker.


It's the opposite; を being the direct object marker and に the direct object marker.

The verb する has a very wide range of application and the sense here is change something into another or impute something to someone.

Thus, a passable English translation would be:
impute _wakō_ activities on the Japanese


----------



## Steven2

Can I rewrite it as 倭寇の大半が中国と朝鮮人なのに, なぜ韓国は日本人にしたがるのか？


----------



## Flaminius

What is the difference there?


----------



## Steven2

なぜ is together with 韓国は日本人にしたがるのか. I think it makes more sense.


----------



## Wishfull

Steven2 said:


> Can I rewrite it as 倭寇の大半が中国と朝鮮人なのに, なぜ韓国は日本人にしたがるのか？





Steven2 said:


> なぜ is together with 韓国は日本人にしたがるのか. I think it makes more sense.



Yes.
I agree.
Grammatically I think your position of pause mark is better.

それなのになぜ、作者はこのような位置に読点をつけたのでしょうか？
それは、「なぜ」を強く発音し、そのあとに少し間（ま、ポーズ、小休止）をあけて話すと、疑問が強調される、という効果が得られるからだと思います。
Then why the writer chose the grammatically worse position of pause mark?
I think he/she wanted to emphasis "why". In Japanese, a little pause after pronouncing "why" with a big voice　has the emphasizing effect.

私の独断で書き換えるならば、
*倭寇の大半が中国と朝鮮人なのに, なぜ！韓国は日本人にしたがるのか？*
てな感じ。
もっとも日本語の文法には「！」はないと思いますが。


----------

